# Peptides Help



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

O.k, i'm looking at giving peptides a go and going to try GHRP-6 and cjc 1293 or cjc 1295 w/o DAC, both at 100mcg 3xdaily.

Want to give TASH peptides a go because their the cheapest i've seen but heard on here of ppl having problems with them lately? Are they o.k still?

Cheers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate as most peptide dealers sell either prescription only meds or steroids as well......cheap is not better mate just remember that and there is no such thing as CJC now you should be after Modified GRF 1-29


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate as most peptide dealers sell either prescription only meds or steroids as well......cheap is not better mate just remember that and there is no such thing as CJC now you should be after Modified GRF 1-29


O.k cheers Paul, Edited.

I know cheaper is not always better, i meant for the same peptides. I hear people saying that alot is from China anyway and some of the sellers in the U.K just re-label it...


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

There have been recent threads about tash. They aren't taking orders our replying to emails.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Anyone used Ergopep?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

ModGRF(1-29) = CJC-1295 WITH OUT DAC....

Sequence: Tyr-D-Ala-Asp-Ala-Ile-Phe-Thr-Gln-Ser-Tyr-Arg-Lys-Val-Leu-Ala-

Gln-Leu-Ser-Ala-Arg-Lys-Leu-Leu-Gln-Asp-Ile-Leu-Ser-Arg-NH2 ...

if you want china stuff then go to Alibaba.com and find a trusted supplier  ... Very easy...


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Hisoka said:


> ModGRF(1-29) = CJC-1295 WITH OUT DAC....
> 
> Sequence: Tyr-D-Ala-Asp-Ala-Ile-Phe-Thr-Gln-Ser-Tyr-Arg-Lys-Val-Leu-Ala-
> 
> ...


Thanks, i'll have a look.

I'm just looking for decent peptides at a good price, it doesn't have to be from China..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hisoka said:


> ModGRF(1-29) = CJC-1295 WITH OUT DAC....
> 
> Sequence: Tyr-D-Ala-Asp-Ala-Ile-Phe-Thr-Gln-Ser-Tyr-Arg-Lys-Val-Leu-Ala-
> 
> ...


there is no such Drug as CJC-1295 wo DAC produced anymore the company that created this (hence the CJC) no longer exists so if you buy this you take the chance that is just GRF 1-29 and not Modified GRF.......it has not been available long enough for sources to drop it off there lists and replace it with Mod GRF i would be very suspect of a source still selling it under this name......Mod GRF 1-29 is a GHRH CJC1295 is a peptide once created to get over the very short life (minutes) of GRF 1-29, Mod GRF 1-29 has a life of 30minutes.......if your source does not know the difference then i would not buy from them.


----------



## Scholar (Oct 7, 2011)

the cjc is only a 2mg vial bro where as the ghrp are 5mg. will you still add 2.5ml bac to each vial mate.?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Scholar said:


> the cjc is only a 2mg vial bro where as the ghrp are 5mg. will you still add 2.5ml bac to each vial mate.?


I'll be putting 2ml in both mate.

The clinical grade peps i can get aint cheap lol


----------



## Scholar (Oct 7, 2011)

ok cool mate  im currently running ghrp6 and have cjc 1295 on order.  good luck with it


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

just got some grf to go along side my ghrp6 looking foward to using it seems like every one is giving this a go lately.

how new are these peptides?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Scholar said:


> ok cool mate  im currently running ghrp6 and have cjc 1295 on order.  good luck with it


And you bud!


----------



## Scholar (Oct 7, 2011)

x2 i reading alot using these peptides mate


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I might try Ipamorelin + mod GRF 1-29 actually. I've been reading about prolactin and cortisol sides from GHRP-6 and 2 over at DAT's forum.

I've got high prolactin naturally so don't fancy increasing it lol.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

As long its has the same Sequence name as above its good enough..,,, ModGRF dosnt have another sequence name.. its the same...

And real CJC1295 with long ester is alot more expensive to make then ModGRF... So i dont think anyone would mistake... You rather get ModGRF then CJC1295 if you order real CJC1295...

Atleast thats what im told...

And about the dosing ... 1ml BA Water in 2mg vials and 2,5ml BA water in 5mg vials...

Then you have 100mcg when you suck up 5 units in a 0,5ml Insulin Syringe


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Hisoka said:


> As long its has the same Sequence name as above its good enough..,,, ModGRF dosnt have another sequence name.. its the same...
> 
> And real CJC1295 with long ester is alot more expensive to make then ModGRF... So i dont think anyone would mistake... You rather get ModGRF then CJC1295 if you order real CJC1295...
> 
> ...


I was doing some reading last night and read about that mate.

Thanks for the info and tip on dosing! :thumbup1:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

How long does ghrp-6 and mod grf 1-29 when reconed stay good for at room temp?

I was thinking about the morning dose and me being lazy don't like the idea of having to go downstairs and get the pre-loaded slin pin out the fridge before administering it lol.

My question is, can i take the loaded slin pin and keep it by my bed so it's ready to go as soon as i wake? This would mean the reconed peps being at room temp for about 10 hours...


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

hard to say... but there is a risk that it will degrade a little...

So what about you just sleep till youre not tired and then go down and pin 

And furthermore... If you mix modgrf + ghrp then it can turn into something else then 2 separate peptides if it stays long enough mixed... well its a theory... But still... 1... Sleep till youre not tired anymore.... 2... Dont PreMIX your stuff....

3.... I know this is hard, because I am very lazy myself but you have to suck up the ghrp/modgrf everytime you go pin


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Are the peptides ok to store in slin pin and freeze like hcg?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Hisoka said:


> hard to say... but there is a risk that it will degrade a little...
> 
> So what about you just sleep till youre not tired and then go down and pin
> 
> ...


Ahh i didn't know this...DAMN! that means even more effort lol. I guess i'll just have to take your advice...by the time i'm able to eat breakfast an hour will have passed!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Are the peptides ok to store in slin pin and freeze like hcg?


I think so mate, although when mixed they last a good while in the fridge.

I know freezing it in powder form keeps them better.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hisoka said:


> hard to say... but there is a risk that it will degrade a little...
> 
> So what about you just sleep till youre not tired and then go down and pin
> 
> ...


Can you link me to your source for this please? as far as Dat is concerned this is not the case and it can be mixed....what does it turn into?

as for the CJC issue my point being there is no such thing as CJC anymore as this was a brand by the company who created it and they no longer exist so this does not exist, so if the site is selling it how do you know it is GRF 1-29 or Mod GRF1-29 as there is a huge difference.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Are the peptides ok to store in slin pin and freeze like hcg?


you should store the unmixed powder in the freezer once mixed it can be stored in the fridge, you can mix then freeze in individual doses in a slin pin and as long as you do not refreeze you will be fine as refreezing will damage the peptide.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Can you link me to your source for this please? *as far as Dat is concerned this is not the case and it can be mixed*....what does it turn into?
> 
> as for the CJC issue my point being there is no such thing as CJC anymore as this was a brand by the company who created it and they no longer exist so this does not exist, so if the site is selling it how do you know it is GRF 1-29 or Mod GRF1-29 as there is a huge difference.


I must of missed that info on Dat's forum!

So it looks like i will be able to pre-load the slins for the next day then.

Cheers Paul.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

well I didnt say it can't be mixed... I said it should not be mixed for very long time...

I also mix them myself before i pin.. But i dont premix and leave it for days...

Sure i will try to find it hehe... I only find info about this on Dats.. When i get the time i will try to find the article(since english is my second language and all).. This can take a little time ;D .. But as i remember it didnt state what else it turnes in to....

But even though GHRP and ModGRF is a very very stable peptide compared with something like HGH.. Then I think it would make sense that is noooot that stable so you can mix it up with other peptides and leave it for hella long time.

But to be on the safe side.. You can always suck GHRP first and leave it at the bottom at the syringe and the ModGRF at the top of the syringe... And then first let these 2 liquids touch each other when you go pin.. Just an idea.. I do it sometimes.. premix because i sometime pin at nights.. Not saying this leaves your peptides 100% out of danger... But I am sure this givet your peptides alot more hours/days to survive then if they are totally mixed... Well if its even is a fact  I might be wrong


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hisoka said:


> well I didnt say it can't be mixed... I said it should not be mixed for very long time...
> 
> I also mix them myself before i pin.. But i dont premix and leave it for days...
> 
> ...


i am confused by this post?

you did say that it cannot be mixed and this is what caught my eye, now are you saying a vial should not be mixed together and left to be used or that it cannot be mixed in the same pin and left?? i draw up my GRF then my GHRP-2 or IPAM and jab, when i go away to work as i am now (for 2 days) i premix my slin pins and take them with me as i don't want to travel with my vials of peptides to spoil out of the fridge and they still work and do not turn into anything else.....now Dat might have said that if you mix them and leave them for weeks it might give problems but your post above did clearly say *DON'T PREMIX YOUR STUFF* not being picky as i am sure you think i am but because peptides are so new people tend to believe everything they read so misinformation should be verified if that makes sense and i see no reason or given no reason to not pre-mix these peptides...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

a quote from Dats site below states you can mix them and store them out of the fridge for 6-8hrs with very little degredation any longer and it will degrade further, it does not turn into anything else it degrades, now the real issue is that if you have not got clinical grade peptides the impureties in the powder could allow the peptide to degrade faster but drawing up and pinning from the same pin is not an issue....



> Taken from DatBtrue site:
> 
> SIMPLE ANSWER
> 
> ...


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

i didnt say its and issue to draw up and pin from the same syringe.. Since that what i do myself...

I said it can be a issue to leave it for long...

And also what you just quoted does not say anything about how long you can leave GHRP + modGRF mixed together in room temperature.

Or does it?

I dont think youre picky.. Even though how have attacked me since day one on this forum hehe  :.

But **** it I don't really mind.. I am here to learn  .. There is not much to learn on Polish Boards hehe  ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> a quote from Dats site below states you can mix them and store them out of the fridge for 6-8hrs with very little degredation any longer and it will degrade further, it does not turn into anything else it degrades, now the real issue is that if you have not got clinical grade peptides the impureties in the powder could allow the peptide to degrade faster but drawing up and pinning from the same pin is not an issue....





Hisoka said:


> i didnt say its and issue to draw up and pin from the same syringe.. Since that what i do myself...
> 
> I said it can be a issue to leave it for long...


this is what i mean by what guys believe, you did say *do not mix the peptides *now many will read this and think they cannot mix in the same barrel, you may of not meant to say this but that is what was said and how it was taken.



Hisoka said:


> And also what you just quoted does not say anything about how long you can leave GHRP + modGRF mixed together in room temperature.
> 
> Or does it?


 please refer to highlighted section at the bottom of the post



Hisoka said:


> I dont think youre picky.. Even though how have attacked me since day one on this forum hehe  :.


 not attacking you at all, my replies have all been polite in asking you to clarify your posts, this is a disucssion forum so we discuss things me asking for clarification is not attacking but to make the posts more clear to members who do not know as much as maybe me and you......


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

Now with a BW reconstituted peptide I would not leave it unrefrigerated. Loading a syringe and taking it with you in a room temp environment probably means it will be good for the day (i.e. less then 80% degradation by days end).

What does BW mean???...

Unless it means something with GHRP + modGRF mixed together then i would rather think he is talking about a stand alone peptide reconstitued with BA Water or something ....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BW = bacteriostatic water it comes normally in 30ml vials it is waht most in the UK mix there peptides with


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

^^Bacteriostatic water mate


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> BW = bacteriostatic water it comes normally in 30ml vials it is waht most in the UK mix there peptides with


Beat me to it!


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

ok... Soo how do you know he is talking about modGRF + GHRP in the same syringe???

When he could mean GHRP only with bacteriostatic water

and he does say reconstructed peptide and not peptides..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hisoka said:


> ok... Soo how do you know he is talking about modGRF + GHRP in the same syringe???
> 
> When he could mean GHRP only with bacteriostatic water
> 
> and he does say reconstructed peptide and not peptides..


because he references them both in the first part of the SIMPLE ANSWER?? the question was asked if you could mix them both in the same vial......

thread here:

http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?771-1515-Impurities-lead-to-depronation-degradation


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

*dat, ive read through this thread multiple times but cant seem to get it through my thick (meat) head, **but how long would u say cjc1295 and ghrp-6 will last reconstituded at room temp** (NOT refridgerated or frozen)?*

*
*

*
*

*
bump, sorry if its a retarded question. im just really curious*

Again i do understand his question differently then you do... He could mean a vial of GHRP and a vial of CJC in room temperature.., like Separate

U know.. He could be 18 years old and still live at home and is not allowed to keep that in the refr...

But you are prob. right hehe...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

read the link i provided although he does not say combined he does not say a single peptide he answers the question if the two can be combined in the same pin whilst going into more detail about refridgeration concerning GHRH and GHRP if you read the whole thread you will see he speaks to that fact you can mix them in a slin pin and keep out of the fridge for approx one day with limited degradation (if using clinical grade and not chinese peptides) read the whole thread...


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

ummmmm ;D... HAHA.. seriously I fail :wacko:

I read it a few times now.. And as i see it he talks more about the peptides separately then mixed...

First he says that GHRH can survive for 30 days "refrigeration"

after that he says ... GHRPs (GHRP-6, GHRP-2, Hexarelin) will probably be effective longer then 30 days

Ok... Here i am like 100% sure he talks about the peptides separately...

And in the last sentence i am not really sure whether he talks about the peptides mixed or not.. sorry.. but i just fail here.. And i might just be stupid lol.. But i really dont hope so...

But lets not discuss this anymore because i feel stupid like **** ;/


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

What do people suggest GHRP-6 or GHRP-2?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

i use ghrp-6...

But i suggest u use ghrp2 since it makes a stronger pulsation then ghrp6  ,,,

U get more for the cash u spend.. thats for sure


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

need2bodybuild said:


> What do people suggest GHRP-6 or GHRP-2?


people use both for really different reasons, 6 is normally used (but not always) as a appetite booster as the side effect is increased appetite, as Hisoka has said 2 is stronger but it also raises the level's of prolactin and cortisol but you get more bang for your buck.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Cheers Pscarb and Hisoka. I've ordered GHRP-6 already so i'll see how i get on with that and try 2 next time


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

trial and error is always the best way to decide what suits best....you should also get some Mod GRF 1-29 as this will increase the results...


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> trial and error is always the best way to decide what suits best....you should also get some Mod GRF 1-29 as this will increase the results...


Yeh mate, just changed order for 1xghrp-6 and 1xghrp-2, so i'll see what i like best and i did order some Mod grf 1-29, i didn't see the point in running them on their own after researching before hand.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

need2bodybuild said:


> Yeh mate, just changed order for 1xghrp-6 and 1xghrp-2, so i'll see what i like best and i did order some Mod grf 1-29, i didn't see the point in running them on their own after researching before hand.


nice one mate


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Do you HAVE to eat within 30 mins of jabbing ghrp and mod grf or can you jab it say 30 mins after last meal then just go yo sleep without eating again?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> this is what I do! seems to be what is suggested so as not blunt the pulse with an insulin spike...


I've misunderstood then, I thought you had to eat within 30 mins. Maybe it's after 30mins the pulse wears of an gh returns to normal meaning it's o.k now to eat and spike insulin?

I'll give this a try coz at the moment i'm jabbing it 20mins before my last meal.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Surely though if you only leave 30mins after your last meal (protein and fat for me) insulin will be "spiked" at that point?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> I don't know, good question, I'm hopping in google again, but I'm pretty sure shooting 30-40 mins after any food before bed is the ideal..I think you don't ever want to take the peps when you take food, b/c you don't want insulin blunting the pulse...but an insulin spike should not last too long, same as the pulse...they both have a curve I think...so as the insulin is curving down when you inject the peps which causes a GH pulse to spike when the insulin is lower...again I need to re-read this...see if pscarb or thoon chime in.


Yeh, i see what your saying mate. I thought jabbing it 20-30mins before a meal was ideal because if insulin does peak high and go back low like gh after half an hour or so, insulin would be alot lower having eaten a whole 3 hours or so before jabbing and would of thought it would be high if you were to jab 30mins after you eat?

I don't know, maybe i'm talking rubbish lol. Hopefully they pop in and clear this up! Otherwise more research to be done!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> Actually, I think you are right. Jab. Wait. Eat. This is what I do in the morning and PWO, so why not in the evening before bed! So think you are right. have tea around say 7pm, a snack at 8pm...eat nothing else...shoot at 10-11pm wait 30min, bedtime shake, off to bed. Makes more sense! In fact his is what i found on a few american forums last night also...


Yeh that's exactly what i've been doing and that's what i'd read and i think it makes sense, I would like to jab it alot closer to when i go sleep but i'm not sure if this would be any good. I think i'll just stick to what i've been doing.


----------

